# 2.6.9_rc1-love1 aka "We will rock like a ninja!"

## OneOfOne

The love is back and its meaner and faster than ever! (sorry again, i just had to say that... too many movies)

release notes :

```

2.6.9-rc1-love1 "We will rock like a ninja"

2.6.9-rc1-mm2 | latest -mm

config-nr-tty-devices.patch.bz2 | config /dev/tty* count (== cleaner /dev)

defaultcfq.diff | sets default IO scheduler to CFQ

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch | name in make menuconfig

squashfs2.0.patch | SquashFS v2.0

1g_lowmem_i386.diff | allows you to have exactly 1gb of RAM without having to enable highmem support

new_hid_mousehack_menuconfig.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack + you can turn it off in menuconfig (send your kisses or nukes to krejler)

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch | vesa-tng, but i trully hate that patch...

fbsplash-0.9-r7-2.6.9-rc1.patch | GenSplash (bootsplash replacement, check http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/)

9000_SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch.bz2 | writeback latency fix

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.4-2.6.7.patch | Custom acpi dsdt (http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml)

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.bz2 | Lufs

viafb_02.diff.bz2 | VIA Framebuffer

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch.bz2 |  Via Video4Linux stuff

kernel-events-rml-2.6.9-rc1-mm2-3.patch | Kernel Events Layer.  A simple sysfs change notifier over netlink.

lirc-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | lirc support (up'ed to lirc-0.7.0pre7 by hand, MESSY)

nforce2-io-apic.diff | nforce2 io apic

nforce2-idleC1halt-rd-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | another nforce2 fix

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support

wait.c.fix | mm compile fix

Note, you might need to enable "Do an extra kallsyms pass" in General setup -> Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) if you get "Inconsistent kallsyms data, try setting CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS"

Another note, you need "Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers" if you enable framebuffer support.

```

side note, lirc might be broken but I'm not sure.

/edit: they are now on SourceForge.net

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=100074&package_id=107884&release_id=212402

also check www.love-sources.org

ebuild : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r1.ebuild

patch : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.9-rc1-love1.bz2

This patch applies against a clean 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 kernel.

It will be uploaded shortly to SourceForge.net mirrors.

nvidia users:

You need a new nvidia-kernel ebuild, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1489038

direct link : http://ck.dbdfleet.net/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111.tar.bz2 (untar to your overlay)

// its now fixed and the ebuild should work fine, also redownload the patch because i had to modify something for the ebuild.

(If you applied it by hand, don't redownload it)

peaceLast edited by OneOfOne on Thu Sep 02, 2004 7:31 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## squeegy

OneOfOne, welcome back my friend!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## joecool

welcome back, its been too long.    :Cool: 

----------

## RexM

I may try it out.  First time love user  :Smile: 

----------

## TPC

All files are now up on sourceforge instead.

Please use sourceforge to download the files, since then we can keep track on how many that downloaded it  :Smile: 

Oh, and welcome back OneOfOne  :Smile: 

Info @ http://www.love-sources.org

Files @ http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=100074

Have fun, and don't forget to visit http://love-sources.org  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

 *TPC wrote:*   

> Have fun, and don't forget to visit http://love-sources.org 

 

that should be http://www.love-sources.org , since it does not work without www.

----------

## TPC

 *neenee wrote:*   

>  *TPC wrote:*   Have fun, and don't forget to visit http://love-sources.org  
> 
> that should be http://www.love-sources.org , since it does not work without www.

 

Actually.. love-sources.org only has worked for a few weeks now  :Smile: 

----------

## OneOfOne

Few things i figured out (not the-so-hard-way thanks to sysrq + k  :Razz: ):

1. If you have HT enabled + nvidia and X/keyboard locks up, disable "SMT (Hyper-Threading) scheduler support" (Processor type and features -> Symmetric multi-processing support -> Hyper-Threading (HT) -> SMT (Hyper-Threading) scheduler support)

2. If turn HT on/off everynow and then and too lazy to modify MAKEOPTS in make.conf, add this to your /etc/profile (or ~/.bashrc or whatever) :

```
 export MAKEOPTS="-j$(expr `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l` + 1)"

```

And so far it's rocking like a ninja!

peace

----------

## neenee

 *TPC wrote:*   

>  *neenee wrote:*    *TPC wrote:*   Have fun, and don't forget to visit http://love-sources.org  
> 
> that should be http://www.love-sources.org , since it does not work without www. 
> 
> Actually.. love-sources.org only has worked for a few weeks now 

 

okidoki.

----------

## cpu

I have a question about these nForce fixes - kernel is still broken with nForce mobo ? or why and what this fixes give ? Thx a lot

----------

## Isaiah

I get the dreaded "irq 12 - nobody cared!" with my nForce2 board - adding "pci=routeirq" to the append line takes care of that for me  :Cool: 

----------

## OneOfOne

Thanks  :Smile:  it's good to be back!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1495934#1495934 << fix for ati drivers

peace

----------

## Gavrila

sorry to bother, but shouldn't this thread be in Kernel and Hardware forum?

TY anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## OneOfOne

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> sorry to bother, but shouldn't this thread be in Kernel and Hardware forum?
> 
> TY anyway 

 

yeah my bad, I didnt notice :-/

peace

----------

## d0nju4n

compiling   :Razz: 

----------

## Regor

Great kernel. Extremely smooth in feel and quick to respond, regardless of load.

One problem though.  :Sad: 

Something in mm seems to have broken cd ripping. From what I could gather in lkml archives there's been lots of stuff going on in the cd code currently.

The symptoms I see are like this:

```
valis:~/tmp/cdda };> cdparanoia -B

cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)

(C) 2001 Monty <monty@xiph.org> and Xiphophorus

Report bugs to paranoia@xiph.org

http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/

/dev/cdrom exists but isn't accessible.  By default,

cdparanoia stops searching for an accessible drive here.

Consider using -sv to force a more complete autosense

of the machine.

More information about /dev/cdrom:

Checking /dev/cdrom for cdrom...

        Testing /dev/cdrom for cooked ioctl() interface

                Device /dev/hdc is not a CDROM

        Testing /dev/cdrom for SCSI interface

                /dev/cdrom is not a SCSI device

```

Also tried as root with the same result. Doing a more exhaustive search with the "-sv" options, as suggested, causes it to look harder, but still fail in the same way. Nothing is logged or appears in dmesg, so I'm not sure what's going on. Anybody else seeing this?

----------

## d0nju4n

Under heavy load I'm having some responsiveness issues, and x even hard locked on me (first time ever actually)

during compiles, moving windows and even the mouse tends to lag.  I know it's not really _that_ big of a deal but this is new to me.  I'll play with the HT scheduling settings tomorrow when I get some time (it's 4:30 and I learned to to compile kernels while I'm half asleep the hard way)

Anyone else experiencing this?

----------

## kallamej

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## nervousfinger

Hello!

Kernel compiled fine here!

but i got a problem installing lilo with the new bzImage...

```

Susan linux # lilo

Warning: RAID1 install implied by omitted 'boot='

Fatal: Can't put the boot sector on logical partition 0x0347

```

I don't even have raid...

i used my working 2.6.8.1-Love1 config...

[edit]

found my fault!

somehow i changed the noot line in lilo.conf into root  :Wink: Last edited by nervousfinger on Fri Sep 03, 2004 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## r00tzz

is this ok:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) patch-2.6.9-rc1.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.9-rc1-mm2.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.9-rc1-love1.bz2

```

just to know...

----------

## snekiepete

also note that to use win4lin or vmware you have to disable the 1g* patch if you have it enabled.

EDIT:  I didn't see this option? Did it move?

----------

## devast

I have problems with this 1Gb lowmem patch too... vmware is broken... and i can't disable it.

----------

## snekiepete

Anyone having some funkiness with fbsplash? I get the framebuffer, but the text is all messed up.

Tried recompiling splashutils, however, there is the fb.h bug that still needs work.

EDIT: found this fix here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1499881#1499880

----------

## OneOfOne

 *d0nju4n wrote:*   

> Under heavy load I'm having some responsiveness issues, and x even hard locked on me (first time ever actually)
> 
> during compiles, moving windows and even the mouse tends to lag.  I know it's not really _that_ big of a deal but this is new to me.  I'll play with the HT scheduling settings tomorrow when I get some time (it's 4:30 and I learned to to compile kernels while I'm half asleep the hard way)
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?

 

You have HT enabled? you have HT scheduler enabled?

I'm some how facing that bug to, it's totally random tho...

i ran updatedb and ran ut2k4 benchmark in the same time and i had 0 problems or 0 lag, an hour later, it just locked up (btw if you have sysrq enabled you can just ctrl+alt+sysrq+k a couple of times and you will get your system back without any reboots).

random ideas, do you have reiser4?

another random idea, this is based on nicksched, did you try to renice X to -10?

I'm trying things like that but the problem its very hard to repreduce..

about the 1gb lowmem patch, try to revert it from : http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck5/split-out/1g_lowmem_i386.diff but it doesnt revert cleanly.

peace

----------

## d0nju4n

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

>  *d0nju4n wrote:*   Under heavy load I'm having some responsiveness issues, and x even hard locked on me (first time ever actually)
> 
> during compiles, moving windows and even the mouse tends to lag.  I know it's not really _that_ big of a deal but this is new to me.  I'll play with the HT scheduling settings tomorrow when I get some time (it's 4:30 and I learned to to compile kernels while I'm half asleep the hard way)
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? 
> ...

 

Yes, I've been having trouble reproducing this as well; I've tried to set up the same conditions, but it doesnt always work.

HT is enabled, as well as the HT scheduler.  When I get a minute I will recompile without it.  I will also renice X, but it's a little hard to tell what is working and what isnt since I can't recreate the situation.  I dont have reiser4...all the partitons with the exception of boot are reiser3.6 (boot is ext2)

I'll let you know if I make any progress with the reconfigured kernel

----------

## OneOfOne

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> Anyone having some funkiness with fbsplash? I get the framebuffer, but the text is all messed up.
> 
> Tried recompiling splashutils, however, there is the fb.h bug that still needs work.
> 
> EDIT: found this fix here:
> ...

 

going into next love, thanks  :Smile: 

@d0nju4n so far no crashes with reniced X (i don't have the HT scheduler enabled tho).

peace

----------

## snekiepete

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*   Anyone having some funkiness with fbsplash? I get the framebuffer, but the text is all messed up.
> 
> Tried recompiling splashutils, however, there is the fb.h bug that still needs work.
> 
> EDIT: found this fix here:
> ...

 

I am not sure if it will compile after you make the change though, it appears that you have to change the fb.h, then emerge splashutils, then change fb.h back again and recompile....recompile, recompile...hopefully Spock will get a new patch out soon.

----------

## sobers_2002

i am also having this problem so plz rectify asap so that i can put love again to my gentoo!

----------

## d0nju4n

I thought I'd renice X first...X has been reniced to -10, but I'm still getting lag while updating.  I will turn the ht scheduler off tomorrow whenI wake up

----------

## devast

Well... here's my framebuffer console:

http://hotsheep.mad.hu/~devast/gensplash.png

It's totally messed up, dunno why.

There's a patch around called 1g_change_config.diff , you should include that in the next release  :Smile: 

----------

## athemi

Same issue with the fb console overe here. Appears with latest love-sources and 2.6.9_rc1-mm1/2/3 but not with 2.6.8.1-based kernel.

Perhaps we just have to wait until spock releases a new patchset für 2.6.9-kernels.

----------

## Gergan Penkov

Hi you could try my slightly modified patch at http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/contrib/fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8.1-mm3.patch,  but it's for the 2.6.8.1-mm3, none the less it's rock stable. I have recently tried the new patches from spock but there was notably the same problem with the console in the 2.6.9-mm series and the console-switch was so slow:(.    i havent had yet the time to look where is the problem with the new patch:( Spock said also that the patches are for the dev-sources and he could not guarantee that they will work with patched kernels: :Smile: ))

best wishes

----------

## Safrax

```

  CC      ipc/shm.o

ipc/shm.c:117:47: macro "shmem_lock" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

ipc/shm.c: In function `shm_destroy':

ipc/shm.c:117: error: `shmem_lock' undeclared (first use in this function)

ipc/shm.c:117: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

ipc/shm.c:117: error: for each function it appears in.)

ipc/shm.c:534:44: macro "shmem_lock" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

ipc/shm.c: In function `sys_shmctl':

ipc/shm.c:534: error: `shmem_lock' undeclared (first use in this function)

ipc/shm.c:541:48: macro "shmem_lock" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

make[1]: *** [ipc/shm.o] Error 1

make: *** [ipc] Error 2

```

----------

## d0nju4n

Well, I turned off the HT scheduler, and reniced X to -15.  These two together seem to have solved the laggy behavior under heavy load.  I'm now running problem free AFAICT  :Smile: 

Great kernel

----------

## rush_ad

stable? my old nitro works fine but wanted to try love.

----------

## d0nju4n

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> stable? my old nitro works fine but wanted to try love.

 

stable here, at least with X reniced and the SMT(HT) scheduler off, even when I throw a heave load at it.  Do what I do, and experiment with both nitro and love.  I try to keep current with both patch sets

----------

## rush_ad

thanks, i'll try it when i get back to dorm with my pc.

----------

## d0nju4n

 *d0nju4n wrote:*   

> Well, I turned off the HT scheduler, and reniced X to -15.  These two together seem to have solved the laggy behavior under heavy load.  I'm now running problem free AFAICT 
> 
> Great kernel

 

Looks like I spoke too soon, I'm still getting lockups; sometimes I lose control of the system for 30 seconds or more, and then it will run just fine.  Somewhat annnoying, although it doesnt happen as often.  It's hard to determine the problem due to how random it is.  Any one else have any ideas?

----------

## ck42

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

>  *OneOfOne wrote:*    *snekiepete wrote:*   Anyone having some funkiness with fbsplash? I get the framebuffer, but the text is all messed up.
> 
> Tried recompiling splashutils, however, there is the fb.h bug that still needs work.
> 
> EDIT: found this fix here:
> ...

 

So, what's the exact procedure then?

change fb.h, recompile splashutils, change fb.h back, done? something else?

----------

## snekiepete

Not sure if this love will get good results from fbsplash right now, unless you try the 2.6.8.1-mm patch noted above, which might work.

----------

## ejohnson

wb oneofone!

Thanks for the new kernel.

I'll see ya in #love-sources

----------

## Gentree

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

>  *OneOfOne wrote:*    *snekiepete wrote:*   Anyone having some funkiness with fbsplash? I get the framebuffer, but the text is all messed up.
> 
> Tried recompiling splashutils, however, there is the fb.h bug that still needs work.
> 
> EDIT: found this fix here:
> ...

 

You're basically right, you need to alter fb.h , compile splashutils then reverse the mod.

No need to recompile anything else afterwards tho' that you didnot want to do anyway.

I had the saem issue with xx-sources :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1502271#1502271

I posted a bug report but Spock seems adamant that the fault is in the kernel not in his splash so little hope of a fix until someone decides to recode.

Not a very tidy situation but the hack sorts the prob fairly simply.

HTH.  :Cool: 

----------

## mfkr79

This release is a lot faster and more responsive on my machine than  2.6.8-rc2-love3.

Which CPU Scheduler this love use (2.6.8-rc2-love3 has Nick's) ?

Only a little problem

when i start ivman at the default runlevel or with

```
/etc/init.d/ivman start
```

I can't eject media, and i find this in dmesg

```
program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
```

I have got the same problem with 2.6.8-gentoo-r3, but nothing in dmesg output...

If I stop ivman and run it with

```
ivman
```

This problem doesn't appear  :Rolling Eyes: 

Am I the only one with this problem ?

Any ideas ?

----------

## djm

Is anyone having mouse problems? Often when I click an icon on my xfce panel with this kernel the program loads 2 or 3 times, and the "click by tapping the touchpad" seems more sensitive than before

----------

## OneOfOne

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> Is anyone having mouse problems? Often when I click an icon on my xfce panel with this kernel the program loads 2 or 3 times, and the "click by tapping the touchpad" seems more sensitive than before

 

that sounds like scheduler problems (or are you running xcompmgr? maybe it doesnt like xfce)

new love is out btw

peace

----------

## Gentree

OneOfOne,

I see your sig. shows love+reiser4 , does that mean that latest love includes R4 or you have added that yourselt.

I have been looking at a few different kernels to get R4 support but none seem to have the snappy response that I have with my'old' 2.6.6-love4 kernel.

If love now has solid R4 support I would love to stick with it.

I have all my portage on R4 but if this is an issue with current love-sources I may consider dropping it and reformatting as rfs.

Thx  :Cool: 

----------

